# Black Man X Says Its Delayed A Little.



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

He says the phone is ready but Verizon isn't ready. I don't really care because I'm taking off work whenever it comes out.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

November seventeenth two thousand eleven...supposedly.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Trenton said:


> November seventeenth two thousand eleven...supposedly.


Isn't that for the Europe release?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

MERICA!!

We'll get it at the same time. I hope.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Trenton said:


> MERICA!!
> 
> We'll get it at the same time. I hope.


Hopefully!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

wow... what's the hang up. Do they not realize how many people are waiting? This must really be just so Verizon can get as many people as possible to get the droid razr with all its bloated glory before offering this.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> .....(snip)This must really be just so Verizon can get as many people as possible to get the droid razr with all its bloated glory before offering this.


Thats what Im thinking too


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

That's exactly what it is. They have put so much marketing into their "Droid" line, they like to pull every penny they can out of it. It wouldn't surprise me to not see the Nexus until Black Friday.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure would be crappy if all Galaxy Nexus' are created equal EXCEPT Verizon's, who's secretly been taking extra time just to make sure they get the boot loader locked down nice and tight?

Not saying they will, just saying I wouldn't put it past them. They've acknowledged it's coming, but mums the word on everything else about it from them. It scares me...


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Sure would be crappy if all Galaxy Nexus' are created equal EXCEPT Verizon's, who's secretly been taking extra time just to make sure they get the boot loader locked down nice and tight?
> 
> Not saying they will, just saying I wouldn't put it past them. They've acknowledged it's coming, but mums the word on everything else about it from them. It scares me...


It won't be locked that defeats the whole purpose of the nexus idea


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Well considering razr will have a larger advertising budget it will sell more ill bet a penny on it
The nexus will b just another android phone for them to sell. Nothing special just a plane ordinary phone


superchunkwii said:


> wow... what's the hang up. Do they not realize how many people are waiting? This must really be just so Verizon can get as many people as possible to get the droid razr with all its bloated glory before offering this.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> That's exactly what it is. They have put so much marketing into their "Droid" line, they like to pull every penny they can out of it. It wouldn't surprise me to not see the Nexus until Black Friday.


Bingo! Verizon will make more money overall with the RAZR due to the bloat and the amount of people who will buy stuff due to the bloat.

Hell a buddy of mine just got a Droid 3 and started to check out Let's Golf 2. He liked it so wanted to see how much it would cost to get more than the 2 hole demo. He clicked to purchase it and without even being told a cost or anything it said it was billed to his VzW account lol. He's not concerned with it but that's the kinda thing VzW loves and the Galaxy Nexus won't give them this.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thinking that Verizon is going to do a ninja release on this one


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I'm thinking that Verizon is going to do a ninja release on this one


"Ninja" Awesome!!!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be ready for, ninja release or not lol


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I'm thinking that Verizon is going to do a ninja release on this one


Maybe we can stop universally calling it the Nexus Prime and start calling it the GNex Ninja - I like it!


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd rather call it mine


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

G-Nex Ninja!!! +1


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as I can get the nexus , there's no stupid bloatware, and no locked bootloader, that's all that matters. If it seriously doesn't come out til black Friday, I think I'll be camping out for it, unless I preorder


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If it comes out on Black Friday, I WILL be pre-ordering it. NO WAY am I camping out on BF. I'm too old for that crap. Done it before - not anymore, thank you.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm too smart to camp out on BF. I work at fedex. I'll get it First Overnighted to my house, and have it by 8 am.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If it comes out on Black Friday, I WILL be pre-ordering it. NO WAY am I camping out on BF. I'm too old for that crap. Done it before - not anymore, thank you.


Same here man. Planning on a pre-order for sure!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If it comes out on Black Friday, I WILL be pre-ordering it. NO WAY am I camping out on BF. I'm too old for that crap. Done it before - not anymore, thank you.


+1 for that. I hate BF! Too many idiots out.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

gnex ninja +1. im just getting tired of waiting.this will be my first samsung phone. ive always gone moto.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> gnex ninja +1. im just getting tired of waiting.this will be my first samsung phone. ive always gone moto.


For my Androids, I've only had HTC and Motorola phones (plus a couple tablets but still not Samsung). My wife's Android is an LG. So I'm in the "first Samsung" boat too. I think I had an old feature phone that was a Samsung once, years ago.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

this will be my second sammy..the first being the charge,an ok phone but little to no dev support....I'm to much of a flash whore for the charge to be my primary phone...hence nexus here I come


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Serious question: Does the Nexus S have good dev support? I got lucky with my Dinc, dev support was great and the phone was practically a Nexus since it could be unlocked fully. Never had a Nexus device so curious if devs flock to the Nexus or not.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Serious question: Does the Nexus S have good dev support? I got lucky with my Dinc, dev support was great and the phone was practically a Nexus since it could be unlocked fully. Never had a Nexus device so curious if devs flock to the Nexus or not.


Yeah, it's got good dev support. Just be aware of the HSPA vs Wimax versions - there might be some incompatibilities there (not talking from experience, just from speculation).


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Bingo! Verizon will make more money overall with the RAZR due to the bloat and the amount of people who will buy stuff due to the bloat.
> 
> Hell a buddy of mine just got a Droid 3 and started to check out Let's Golf 2. He liked it so wanted to see how much it would cost to get more than the 2 hole demo. He clicked to purchase it and without even being told a cost or anything it said it was billed to his VzW account lol. He's not concerned with it but that's the kinda thing VzW loves and the Galaxy Nexus won't give them this.


False. You are asked to confirm if you would like to purchase, with the said amount clearly stated. You are the asked to confirm, at least once. Yes, Verizon loves nothing better than to bill people for things that they didn't agree to so that they can become angry and unhappy customers....makes total sense. Good show.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Serious question: Does the Nexus S have good dev support? I got lucky with my Dinc, dev support was great and the phone was practically a Nexus since it could be unlocked fully. Never had a Nexus device so curious if devs flock to the Nexus or not.


The Galaxy Nexus will most likely have the best Dev support of all phones due to a number of factors:

Readily available source code
No locked bootloaders
Direct support from Google
Direct support from ASOP ROM devs
No crappy UI mods (i.e. touchwiz, blur, sense etc.)

After all it is a dev phone and is the model for Android 4.0


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to sneaking this one past the wife, I mean enjoying my new phone.







But I'm really excited about ICS and the pure Google experience. I've been waiting on a Verizon Nexus for a while. I just hope they don't release it on Black Friday...


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rumor has it it will come out the 24th, anyone know?


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> Rumor has it it will come out the 24th, anyone know?


25th.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

csimo said:


> 25th.


argh. Birthday is the 22nd. Its irritating how long its taking for this phone to be released and I hate Verizon for it


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> argh. Birthday is the 22nd. Its irritating how long its taking for this phone to be released and I hate Verizon for it


This is my birthday present. My birthday was in September.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well if you believe what p3droid says he's guessing between Thanksgiving and Xmas but black man x is now saying expect an announcement any day now


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

johnny9374 said:



> Well if you believe what p3droid says he's guessing between Thanksgiving and Xmas but black man x is now saying expect an announcement any day now


Here is what I an hearing, take it with a grain o salt. Verizon was supposed to have a 2 week exclusive on the galaxy nexus. That was until Verizon and Motorola started discussing release dates for the RAZR, which Verizon considers an iconic device same as any other Droid branded phone.

The release date for the galaxy nexus was set to be 11/10/2011. At this point Verizon had a problem with the nexus possibly spoiling the RAZR release party. Verizon contacted google and asked that the galaxy nexus not be released til 11/26/11. This way the RAZR would have an exclusive release window and also dissuade people who pre-ordered the RAZR, from returning it for the galaxy nexus within their 14-day return window to move to the gnex

Google agreed but Verizon would lose its 2 week exclusive. Did anyone notice the exclusive tag was removed from verizons galaxy nexus page?

That is how I was told it played out, thus all the confusion and lack of a release date. Also heard we wont have a concrete release date til after the RAZR is released, which is Nov, 10. Take all this with a grain of salt as it came from the IRC interwebs.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

All I can tell you is what I've posted on this forum for a couple of weeks and comes from someone that should absolutely know the truth. Pre-sale of the Galaxy Nexus starts on November 10th. The devices will be in stores on November 25th. That has been the plan since Samsung gave Verizon the product availability date over a month ago.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

csimo said:


> All I can tell you is what I've posted on this forum for a couple of weeks and comes from someone that should absolutely know the truth. Pre-sale of the Galaxy Nexus starts on November 10th. The devices will be in stores on November 25th. That has been the plan since Samsung gave Verizon the product availability date over a month ago.


And that person is still sticking to that story or is this weeks-old information? If it's weeks-old information, something could have changed. Perhaps this could mean the other claim is false but doesn't necessarily mean this claim is still true.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> And that person is still sticking to that story or is this weeks-old information? If it's weeks-old information, something could have changed. Perhaps this could mean the other claim is false but doesn't necessarily mean this claim is still true.


I called him and I was mistaken. Pre-orders on November 10th, the devices will be SHIPPED on November 25th and will be available on Tech Monday November 28th.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

forget it. im going back to a flipper


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone got a bag phone for sale?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

csimo said:


> I called him and I was mistaken. Pre-orders on November 10th, the devices will be SHIPPED on November 25th and will be available on Tech Monday November 28th.


I hope that's true. It'll give me a chance to order and pay it off before my bill comes. (Or before the wifey figures it out.)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> I called him and I was mistaken. Pre-orders on November 10th, the devices will be SHIPPED on November 25th and will be available on Tech Monday November 28th.


Plausible, but false. Verizon very rarely releases phones on any other day but Thursday. Also, shipping on a Fri makes little sense at all also. Theyd basically be saying, "Let's piss customers off by shipping the phone using 2 day shipping unless they pay 17 dollars for Saturday delivery, so that when we ship Friday they won't get it until Mon or Tues...."


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Plausible, but false. Verizon very rarely releases phones on any other day but Thursday. Also, shipping on a Fri makes little sense at all also. Let's piss customers off by shipping 2 day Friday so they won't get it until Mon or Tues.


Yeah those dates seem a bit off to me as well. I guess we will find out "later this year." lol


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I need to take out another line on my plan for a family member who doesn't need or want a smartphone so I'm planning on waiting till the 2nd week in Nov if the nexus is out by then cool if not I'll decide what I want and hopefully its out by the end of the month so I can use the 2 week trial period to trade in whatever on the nexus if not maybe I'll just get an iphone yes I said iphone don't hate besides I got an upgrade in Feb and mar on my other lines by then there'll be something better anyhow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Plausible, but false. Verizon very rarely releases phones on any other day but Thursday. Also, shipping on a Fri makes little sense at all also. Theyd basically be saying, "Let's piss customers off by shipping the phone using 2 day shipping unless they pay 17 dollars for Saturday delivery, so that when we ship Friday they won't get it until Mon or Tues...."


Here you go. Still think it's false?


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

csimo said:


> Here you go. Still think it's false?


That thing also says the iphone comes out on the 14th


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> That thing also says the iphone comes out on the 14th


It's marketing! Marketing only. Calm down. They will be advertising the phones in those time frames. Calm down.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> Here you go. Still think it's false?


Uh yea. That photo looks pretty "Photo-chopped" to me. And even if it isn't, the dates are all off for the national print/media. No one really knows what thats pointing to.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> It's marketing! Marketing only. Calm down. They will be advertising the phones in those time frames. Calm down.


Very plausible, but where???? the iPhone 4s has been out already, to start marketing it around then seems a bit silly. Also, the Droid RAZR looks like the advertising should have hit it already, has anyone seen it advertised anywhere but a tech blog or Verizon's own site ????


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Very plausible, but where???? the iPhone 4s has been out already, to start marketing it around then seems a bit silly. Also, the Droid RAZR looks like the advertising should have hit it already, has anyone seen it advertised anywhere but a tech blog or Verizon's own site ????


Exactly


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Very plausible, but where???? the iPhone 4s has been out already, to start marketing it around then seems a bit silly. Also, the Droid RAZR looks like the advertising should have hit it already, has anyone seen it advertised anywhere but a tech blog or Verizon's own site ????


They will be marketing for Black Friday. Capitalizing on iPhone, RAZR,and Rezound sales. Please stop using plausible, it just a weird sounding word to me. They won't make a lot of money off the Galaxy Nexus because no VZW crapware. That's plausible...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Very plausible, but where???? the iPhone 4s has been out already, to start marketing it around then seems a bit silly. Also, the Droid RAZR looks like the advertising should have hit it already, has anyone seen it advertised anywhere but a tech blog or Verizon's own site ????


Also they have a product they are trying to sell, meaning iPhone, they can market whenever they please. If you were selling something wouldn't you increase marketing the closer of got to Black Friday and Christmas??


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ What he said.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> They will be marketing for Black Friday. Capitalizing on iPhone, RAZR,and Rezound sales. Please stop using plausible, it just a weird sounding word to me. They won't make a lot of money off the Galaxy Nexus because no VZW crapware. That's plausible...


Remember, the iPhone doesn't have VZW bloatware either.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Remember, the iPhone doesn't have VZW bloatware either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, but its still the almighty iPhone. Money money money money!!!!!


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Yeah, but its still the almighty iPhone. Money money money money!!!!!


As someone who sells vzw... screw iPhones... we make no money on them because of apples high cost.. no one in a vzw store who likes making money likes selling iPhones.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

johnfranckiv said:


> As someone who sells vzw... screw iPhones... we make no money on them because of apples high cost.. no one in a vzw store who likes making money likes selling iPhones.


They may not like it, but the marketing schedule speaks for itself.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> They will be marketing for Black Friday. Capitalizing on iPhone, RAZR,and Rezound sales. Please stop using plausible, it just a weird sounding word to me. They won't make a lot of money off the Galaxy Nexus because no VZW crapware. That's plausible...


I will stop using plausible, if you start putting some thought into your posts. Deal ????

The amount of money made off "bloatware" is infinitesimal compared to how much money a cell phone company makes off both the sale and contract of a new phone. The fact that you make that point shows your lack of understanding of the cell phone industry as a whole....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Also they have a product they are trying to sell, meaning iPhone, they can market whenever they please. If you were selling something wouldn't you increase marketing the closer of got to Black Friday and Christmas??


Again, your post displays your lack of understanding of the wireless industry. Apple handles ALL their advertising, NOT the carriers.. Each and EVERY piece of advertising material MUST go through Apple. Even the layouts inside Verizon and AT&T (and now Sprint) are designed, approved, and paid for by Apple.

Have you NOT noticed that virtually ALL iPhone advertising seldom mentions a carrier????


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Yeah, but its still the almighty iPhone. Money money money money!!!!!


A 3rd time your post fails to merit any you know, knowledge or fact, just more ignorance.

As mentioned above, the iPhone comes with a MUCH higher subsidy than most other phones. It costs carriers MORE money to sell that phone, than say, a Droid or Blackberry. In short, iPhone = less profit for Verizon than Droid or BB per unit. The reason they get away with it, is because, they sell like hotcakes....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright friends these threads are for community & instruction not arguments & insults. 
Please refer to the forum rules before posting anything that may result in having your posting privileges limited or revoked.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> A 3rd time your post fails to merit any you know, knowledge or fact, just more ignorance.
> 
> As mentioned above, the iPhone comes with a MUCH higher subsidy than most other phones. It costs carriers MORE money to sell that phone, than say, a Droid or Blackberry. In short, iPhone = less profit for Verizon than Droid or BB per unit. The reason they get away with it, is because, they sell like hotcakes....


I'm sorry. Hopefully in a few weeks me and Mexiken will be rubbin the awesome Galaxy Nexus. Thanks guys. Rick James out!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Today Android Central says the 17th!!! Hope they're right?!?!?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

poontab said:


> Alright friends these threads are for community & instruction not arguments & insults.
> Please refer to the forum rules before posting anything that may result in having your posting privileges limited or revoked.


+1


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://androidbloke.co.uk/2011/11/04/official-galaxy-nexus-details-and-pictures-more-ice-cream-sandwich-details/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AndroidUk+%28Android+UK+News+and+Reviews%29

This article is saying the 25th as a release date


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> http://androidbloke.co.uk/2011/11/04/official-galaxy-nexus-details-and-pictures-more-ice-cream-sandwich-details/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AndroidUk+%28Android+UK+News+and+Reviews%29
> 
> This article is saying the 25th as a release date


If its the 17th I'll get it at the store, if its the 25th I'll order online.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> http://androidbloke....+and+Reviews%29
> 
> This article is saying the 25th as a release date


This is a UK Article, has nothing to do with US release dates ^^


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

It says a UK release on the 17th a US release on the 25th I'm not saying it's correct just relaying the info


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> It says a UK release on the 17th a US release on the 25th I'm not saying it's correct just relaying the info


Black Friday would suck...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This says it's been delayed a weekish in the UK: http://www.handtec.c...hipping-update/


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

poontab said:


> Alright friends these threads are for community & instruction not arguments & insults.
> Please refer to the forum rules before posting anything that may result in having your posting privileges limited or revoked.


In my real life family, we call each other out when we're talking gibberish, and actually with much less restrain than I exercised. Figured that should apply here, given the verbiage of the forum rules. Guess all families are different....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm sorry. Hopefully in a few weeks me and Mexiken will be rubbin the awesome Galaxy Nexus. Thanks guys. Rick James out!


Ja ja, the mischief that I'm going to get into here at work with said feature, ja ja.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ja ja, the mischief that I'm going to get into here at work with said feature, ja ja.


+1 Wooooot!!!


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I will stop using plausible, if you start putting some thought into your posts. Deal ????
> 
> The amount of money made off "bloatware" is infinitesimal compared to how much money a cell phone company makes off both the sale and contract of a new phone. The fact that you make that point shows your lack of understanding of the cell phone industry as a whole....


I like infinitesimal better than plausible. Lol.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

csimo said:


> All I can tell you is what I've posted on this forum for a couple of weeks and comes from someone that should absolutely know the truth. Pre-sale of the Galaxy Nexus starts on November 10th. The devices will be in stores on November 25th. That has been the plan since Samsung gave Verizon the product availability date over a month ago.


A store manager told me pre-order on the 10th as well.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe the 8 days of Christmas starts this next Thursday at Verizon. What ya think folks?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> I believe the 8 days of Christmas starts this next Thursday at Verizon. What ya think folks?


Man I don't know. Hope they let out some great nexusish stuff!!









Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

This is the only thing holding up my switch to VZW. Must escape C Spire... Ready for some Nexus goodness already.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> A store manager told me pre-order on the 10th as well.


He probably read a 2 week old article....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> He probably read a 2 week old article....


Or he may be from the future... Scary huh??

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Or he may be from the future... Scary huh??
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


He's Marty McFly???? Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Its coming sooner than you think. = )


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Its coming sooner than you think. = )


I surely hope so!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

VERY SOON


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Its coming sooner than you think. = )


That's what she said.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. = )


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> VERY SOON


If I may ask, do you have inside sources or are you just threadhyping?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Inside source.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Inside source.


Nice. And I assume that is the extent of what you're going to devulge to us?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well. She swore me to secrecy cause she knows I have a big mouth....lol. But she sat in a meeting at Verizon today about the release at her store. And its before the 21st


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Well. She swore me to secrecy cause she knows I have a big mouth....lol.


Ok, so she swore YOU to secrecy but we don't know who YOU are, so.......

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

True. She said its gonna be at her store somewhere in Maryland on the 14th. Which is Monday.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

And way to go on milking that out of me....lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> True. She said its gonna be at her store somewhere in Maryland on the 14th. Which is Monday.


Nice! So one store means all stores and that means it's not a web only method of obtaining it I assume. (Duh) lol. Thanks bro!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> And way to go on milking that out of me....lol


Lol, you know you wanted to tell us.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I would think it would be all stores cuz I'm in a somewhat small city. And yeah. I couldn't hold that back. Soon as she text me saying it was coming Monday and not tell anyone I was thinking. Man...I gotta get on Rootzwiki...lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Yeah I would think it would be all stores cuz I'm in a somewhat small city. And yeah. I couldn't hold that back. Soon as she text me saying it was coming Monday and not tell anyone I was thinking. Man...I gotta get on Rootzwiki...lol


Lol. Ok, so if it is launching on the 14th, then the earliest we will hear an announcement will be later Friday or the weekend if we even get one. They don't want anything to steal the thunder from the crappy, locked RAZR.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Exactly. Why that's the new Verizon flagship is beyond me. Moto makes good hardware. But the way they strip users rights just sickens me. I'm using a Bionic now. Its nice but I feel like a teenager just getting to second base with this thing. Lol. Blue balled.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Exactly. Why that's the new Verizon flagship is beyond me. Moto makes good hardware. But the way they strip users rights just sickens me. I'm using a Bionic now. Its nice but I feel like a teenager just getting to second base with this thing. Lol. Blue balled.


Lol, I will NEVER buy a moto device unless they start unlocking bootloaders.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah. Depending on the build quality of the nexus I may stick with Samsung. Gotta learn how to root Samsung devices and all that Odin stuff. Droid X and Bionic are my only android devices I've used. I'm still wet behind the ears...lol


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Lol, I will NEVER buy a moto device unless they start unlocking bootloaders.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


And even then I would only get one with a Super AMOLED display like the Droid RAZR (oh, right... the RAZR is still locked, isn't it?)

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Yeah. Depending on the build quality of the nexus I may stick with Samsung. Gotta learn how to root Samsung devices and all that Odin stuff. Droid X and Bionic are my only android devices I've used. I'm still wet behind the ears...lol


Samsung are super simple to root/mod/rom. I have a Samsung fascinate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Yeah. Depending on the build quality of the nexus I may stick with Samsung. Gotta learn how to root Samsung devices and all that Odin stuff. Droid X and Bionic are my only android devices I've used. I'm still wet behind the ears...lol


So you're sure this lady knows what she's talking about? I want to make sure before I get excited.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah. She's my best friend and she's very reliable. She wouldn't make it up cuz she knows how bad I want this phone. My only fear is Verizon wanting to delay it to sell a few more RAZR's. She's the top sales girl for her store last month. She knows her stuff. Lets hope Verizon follows through.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm on a bionic. No one wants this to be more true than me...lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I'm on a bionic. No one wants this to be more true than me...lol


Lol, I feel for you.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

She did just text me saying she doesn't expect much of a launch announcement so they don't steal the thunder from the RAZR. I told her I think Verizon is banging Motorola. They seem to be quite fond of them.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

She did just text me saying she doesn't expect much of a launch announcement so they don't steal the thunder from the RAZR. I told her I think Verizon is banging Motorola. They seem to be quite fond of them.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

kidserious said:


> If I may ask, do you have inside sources or are you just threadhyping?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Threadhyping! Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a girlfriend and a wife on the side, now all I need is a G-Nex to complete my fantasies. So please don't threadhype.









RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> She did just text me saying she doesn't expect much of a launch announcement so they don't steal the thunder from the RAZR. I told her I think Verizon is banging Motorola. They seem to be quite fond of them.


You sure she ain't talkin about the Rezound??? Thats supposed to be released on the 14th. ;-(

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

She knows I want the Nexus. She specifically text me and said Nexus Monday while she was in the meeting. Pretty sure she wouldn't get the two confused. Lol


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd wager the "source" is confused with the Rezound.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> She knows I want the Nexus. She specifically text me and said Nexus Monday while she was in the meeting. Pretty sure she wouldn't get the two confused. Lol


The 21st is on a Monday too. Just sayin...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna text her and ask if she got two confused. Lol


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was sneaky and asked when is that Rezound coming out, she said its coming Monday too. She knows the difference between the two. I trust her word. Its not like she's working by hot topic in the mall. It's the main corporate store in our city. But I understand the doubt though = )


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I was sneaky and asked when is that Rezound coming out, she said its coming Monday too. She knows the difference between the two. I trust her word. Its not like she's working by hot topic in the mall. It's the main corporate store in our city.


Hmmmmm.....

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I was sneaky and asked when is that Rezound coming out, she said its coming Monday too. She knows the difference between the two. I trust her word. Its not like she's working by hot topic in the mall. It's the main corporate store in our city. But I understand the doubt though = )


Only because some of us have talked to store managers too









Time will tell. If she is wrong, can we have her name so that we can send virtual daggers via email?

I kid


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes u certainly can! Lol. I'll be sure to slap her for everyone. Lol


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Yes u certainly can! Lol. I'll be sure to slap her for everyone. Lol


Did she tell you any giblets about the G-Nex???

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

No. I asked if they had one in store that employees can play with and she said no. They were just told of the release date at the meeting this morning.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

None in stock in the store, and a release date of less than a week?

Hmmmm....


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> None in stock in the store, and a release date of less than a week?
> 
> Hmmmm....


Yeah I'm not buying it either.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Yeah I'm not buying it either.


Well, I believe the source believes it, but I think someone told her wrong.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Well, I believe the source believes it, but I think someone told her wrong.


I just know it won't help me to get my hopes up. I'll be ecstatic if it does come out next Monday. But I'm gonna go ahead and keep believing it won't be out until mid Dec. I'm a little neurotic.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

How long do they normally stock a phone before it goes on sale? Is it usually 5 days?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen some phone launches with inventory in store more than a week or two prior. They just cannot sell them.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get out of her when
they're gonna have them in stock


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe she meant they'd be in store...not actually released for purchase. That would be a better fitting timeline for the various rumors we've been hearing.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Maybe she meant they'd be in store...not actually released for purchase. That would be a better fitting timeline for the various rumors we've been hearing.


I could see that being the case, and I could see someone misunderstanding "arriving to store" and" available in store" to be the same thing.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

not trying to cast doubt but is this absolute?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I'm gonna try to get out of her when
> they're gonna have them in stock


Cool deal, waiting for follow up info......

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder if by launch they mean pre-order? Seems too close to the 14th to have nothing mentioned yet. I mean they went through all the trouble to put a splash page up so you can register to get info to do what.. not give any info until the day it launches while the last two big phones on Verizon all had week early pre-orders?

Sorry, but I'd say that now that Razr is out, we'll hear about a kick off event for Nexus with a pre-order period like all the others.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I specifically asked if that date was preorder or launch. She said launch. But she doesn't know when they're gonna stock them. They don't have the rezound in stock there either yet so I'm still hopeful


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

RAZR is Verizon's new baby. So it wouldn't surprise me if it was a quieter launch than we'd expect


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I wonder if by launch they mean pre-order? Seems too close to the 14th to have nothing mentioned yet. I mean they went through all the trouble to put a splash page up so you can register to get info to do what.. not give any info until the day it launches while the last two big phones on Verizon all had week early pre-orders?
> 
> Sorry, but I'd say that now that Razr is out, we'll hear about a kick off event for Nexus with a pre-order period like all the others.


I don't think so. I think they want a quiet release with this one which is exactly why we haven't heard anything. People like us make up maybe 10% of vzw customer base, if that. This is a huge deal to US, not to vzw. To them, the razr is a huge deal. Just my $0.02.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I specifically asked if that date was preorder or launch. She said launch. But she doesn't know when they're gonna stock them. They don't have the rezound in stock there either yet so I'm still hopeful


That right there should put the concerns to rest a little. Either that, or both the rezound and nexus will get pushed back.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I sent an email to someone that should know. Here's what he/she replied: "As far as I know nothing has changed. We have zero inventory to ship and don't even have the promotional materials to send to retailers right now."

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think my store is just way slow at stocking things. Or telling the sales reps that kind of stuff. I guess I'll know Monday for sure.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I think my store is just way slow at stocking things. Or telling the sales reps that kind of stuff. I guess I'll know Monday for sure.


 This is a link to someone getting their Rezound early, which is comin on the 14th. I just hope the G-Nex comes on!!!! 




RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-news-rumors/9991-rumor-galaxy-nexus-possible-pre-order-date.html


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

If that's true it basically wouldn't even be a preorder...just an order. It would be officially released in about the same as the transit time after order. I personally believe the web order rumors though. I can't imagine verizon putting this on store shelves next to razr's and rezound's just yet.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/09/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cases-arrive-at-verizon-stores/
Just in from droid life!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/09/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cases-arrive-at-verizon-stores/
> Just in from droid life!!!
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


Just saw that myself. It kinda makes the earlier claim a bit more believable to me.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Just saw that myself. It kinda makes the earlier claim a bit more believable to me.


Indeed.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

I called vzw today and ordered a rezound. It will be here tomorrow. Didnt ask about the gnex. Maybe someone should call and find out? They are shipping early.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> I called vzw today and ordered a rezound. It will be here tomorrow. Didnt ask about the gnex. Maybe someone should call and find out? They are shipping early.


That would be awfully nice of you..


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> I called vzw today and ordered a rezound. It will be here tomorrow. Didnt ask about the gnex. Maybe someone should call and find out? They are shipping early.


What possessed you to get the rezound over the nexus?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

kidserious said:


> What possessed you to get the rezound over the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


This!!!???!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

csimo said:


> All I can tell you is what I've posted on this forum for a couple of weeks and comes from someone that should absolutely know the truth. Pre-sale of the Galaxy Nexus starts on November 10th. The devices will be in stores on November 25th. That has been the plan since Samsung gave Verizon the product availability date over a month ago.


Guess we find out tomorrow.. Lol


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

kidserious said:


> What possessed you to get the rezound over the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I will not buy a samsung. I wish they had gone with a different manufacturer. I had a fascinate and it was horrible. And i lime my inc2 and htc makes nice phones.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> I will not buy a samsung. I wish they had gone with a different manufacturer. I had a fascinate and it was horrible. And i lime my inc2 and htc makes nice phones.


I'm typing this from a fascinate and I love it! (Thanks to jt1134 and mtd development). IMO, htc has the cheapest hardware. And when it comes to screens and processors, Samsung is unparalleled.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I'm typing this from a fascinate and I love it! (Thanks to jt1134 and mtd development). IMO, htc has the cheapest hardware. And when it comes to screens and processors, Samsung is unparalleled.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I have to agree with you, having a Showcase myself, the screens Sammy makes are awesome! All the new HTC devices of late seem a little too hefty in my opinion. Every geek has his gadget though.


----------



## Shankville75 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> I will not buy a samsung. I wish they had gone with a different manufacturer. I had a fascinate and it was horrible. And i lime my inc2 and htc makes nice phones.


Totally agree. My Fascinate experience was totally horrible as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using my fingers


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

What about it did you dislike?


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> What about it did you dislike?


Everything.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nexus only available online at launch.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Nexus only available online at launch.


LOL! troll


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Nexus only available online at launch.


Proof please. Otherwise its just another rumor like everything else that had been swirling around since the end of October.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Nexus only available online at launch.


whats with the link to your paypal account?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Bob-o said:


> Everything.


Very helpful....


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Very helpful....


Lol, it's cool. If he wants an inferior phone, that's his business. We'll be rocking the nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Lol, it's cool. If he wants an inferior phone, that's his business. We'll be rocking the nexus.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Well we definitely can't preorder the 10th today as previously mentioned. I called and tried online and no dice. Nobody knew what I was talking about. There went all my hopes ans dreams. I was sent a bionic as a replacement for my 5th defective bolt about a month again. I hate this phone. I might just get the rezound as i can't take this Motorola garbage another day. I just can't enjoy it. Anyway. End of rant
me


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

A Rezound? Just root that Bionic. Flash Liberty3. Ice cream sandwich theme and throw go launcher on there and you'll be fine til Nexus gets here. Its worth the wait


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what im running now. I just hate Motorola. No kernel flashing. Not oc modules yet. Its just boring. But I will probably wait. Or wait a week buy the rezound and return within the 14 day window for a nexus. Or maybe I can just stop being a baby about and wait. I probably will wait. Was just very disappointed today not being able to preorder. Ill get over it. Thanks for your input though

me


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Was just talking to my buddy who works for verizon. Asked him about it being released this Monday and he said it'll be later this month. :-( Hoping he's wrong though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Was just talking to my buddy who works for verizon. Asked him about it being released this Monday and he said it'll be later this month. :-( Hoping he's wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1 for your screen name


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Eazy said:


> +1 for your screen name


Yeah, shit happens! Pun intended.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I insure you it will online only first. Also dates most likely are preorder date is Nov 17 and arriving the 21st. Your welcome. Have fun.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

papi92 said:


> I insure you it will online only first. Also dates most likely are preorder date is Nov 17 and arriving the 21st. Your welcome. Have fun.


Thanks for the info, but would you please explain to us why we shouldn't just chalk up what you are saying with the rest of the rumors and leaked info that we have gotten? Can you give us some insight as to why you seem so sure? Thanks bro.

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

papi92 said:


> I insure you it will online only first. Also dates most likely are preorder date is Nov 17 and arriving the 21st. Your welcome. Have fun.


When you come in an make a statement like that, with no proof or even mentioning where you got this information, it makes people skeptical. Then you add on top of it the "your welcome" comment which adds in a little attitude. Topped off with the fact that you posted your paypal link below it, hoping someone will donate money to you for your unfounded information?

Don't feed to troll...


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Or he may be from the future... Scary huh??
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


Well I guess not, since Nov 10th has came and nearly passed and there is no preorder to be found....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Well. She swore me to secrecy cause she knows I have a big mouth....lol. But she sat in a meeting at Verizon today about the release at her store. And its before the 21st


What dept does this "inside source" work in ????

Never mind, you mentioned a sales rep. I do know that they tell front line reps the LEAST, as in, they're the last to know, because well, they're likely to leak stuff out the most/easiest.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I'd wager the "source" is confused with the Rezound.


This.

This is all a bunch of BS, plain and simple.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Only because some of us have talked to store managers too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As have I....in fact I'm very close to one, you can say he's in the family....and I doubt that some random store in Maryland is going to get info on this device before a store in Southern California (the biggest cell phone market in the US btw) and even more, a Top 10 store (which he manages) in the COUNTRY.

I think he's gonna laugh when I tell him this....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> None in stock in the store, and a release date of less than a week?
> 
> Hmmmm....


Phones usually arrive in stores at MOST a few days (2 or 3) before a BIG launch (Droids, iPhones, etc) so its plausible, but NOT likely.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> Well I sent an email to someone that should know. Here's what he/she replied: "As far as I know nothing has changed. We have zero inventory to ship and don't even have the promotional materials to send to retailers right now."
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.


THIS sounds accurate, and THIS person sounds like they're in the right dept to discuss things of this matter.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/09/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cases-arrive-at-verizon-stores/
> Just in from droid life!!!
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


Cases on the other hand arrive anywhere from 1-3 days to 1-3 weeks before a launch. The fact that the cases are coming in is a VERY good sign, believe me.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Cases on the other hand arrive anywhere from 1-3 days to 1-3 weeks before a launch. The fact that the cases are coming in is a VERY good sign, believe me.


Mexiken!!!!!! Yeaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

My source I insure is higher then most. She controls the Public Relations in the Northern Region. She says the later the release date the more galaxys in stock. They are opening with online only orders because they have contracts with motorola to only reason phones within a certain timeframe of their phones. Now the rezound can be sold because of some loophole. The galaxy cannot. It is too threating to the Razr and they just don't have that many in stock. In stock as that verizon period only has X amount. Stores won't get them till later.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

papi92 said:


> My source I insure is higher then most. She controls the Public Relations in the Northern Region. She says the later the release date the more galaxys in stock. They are opening with online only orders because they have contracts with motorola to only reason phones within a certain timeframe of their phones. Now the rezound can be sold because of some loophole. The galaxy cannot. It is too threating to the Razr and they just don't have that many in stock. In stock as that verizon period only has X amount. Stores won't get them till later.


My source says your source is probably wrong.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

papi92 said:


> My source I insure is higher then most. She controls the Public Relations in the Northern Region. She says the later the release date the more galaxys in stock. They are opening with online only orders because they have contracts with motorola to only reason phones within a certain timeframe of their phones. Now the rezound can be sold because of some loophole. The galaxy cannot. It is too threating to the Razr and they just don't have that many in stock. In stock as that verizon period only has X amount. Stores won't get them till later.


Im sorry, but I don't want to believe you based on the amount of grammatical and spelling errors alone.

Also, the Rezound having a loophole while the Nexus does not sounds pretty bogus too. Just sayin'

Care to divulge this friend's name???? I can have my sources look her up....you can PM it to me if you like.

P.S. Verizon has no "North region"....


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Also, the Rezound having a loophole while the Nexus does not sounds pretty bogus too. Just saying'


Agreed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, face it. All of our "sources" probably don't know the facts we want them to know. Perhaps they've been told things or have heard things, but the things they think they know probably are not facts.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

My source says we should all get iphones. *trollface*

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

My mothers brothers cousins uncle on my dads side of the family whose friend of a friend of a friend who's a super secret ninja with god like powers says it'll be released when its released ;-)


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> My mothers brothers cousins uncle on my dads side of the family whose friend of a friend of a friend who's a super secret ninja with god like powers says it'll be released when its released ;-)


I know that guy.

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

kidserious said:


> My source says we should all get iphones. *trollface*
> 
> sent from your mom's bed


I could just follow you around and laugh my ass off all damn day. What a smart ass, i love it :-D


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

My source says it will be released by December 30th, anything sooner is a just a bonus to me.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> I could just follow you around and laugh my ass off all damn day. What a smart ass, i love it :-D


I wouldn't follow if I were you, I don't know where the hell I'm going......except to the verizon store on the 30th of february, when the nexus launches.

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> My source says it will be released by December 30th, anything sooner is a just a bonus to me.


It might release on Dec. 31st.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmr7c (Aug 24, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> My mothers brothers cousins uncle on my dads side of the family whose friend of a friend of a friend who's a super secret ninja with god like powers says it'll be released when its released ;-)


That guy used to be my neighbor


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol and the topic has drifted away.

*waves goodbye*

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> My mothers brothers cousins uncle on my dads side of the family whose friend of a friend of a friend who's a super secret ninja with god like powers says it'll be released when its released ;-)


that guy work on my toilet. now it wont flush and i have to use a five gallon bucket with a walmart bag. bastuuuuurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> that guy work on my toilet. now it wont flush and i have to use a five gallon bucket with a walmart bag. bastuuuuurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry about your luck


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Sorry about your luck


gee thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's keep this thread from needing to be locked...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Let's keep this thread from needing to be locked...


sure okay. nexus will be delayed untill further notice! is that better? we where just having alittle fun while we all eagerly await the release of the next big thing. roflmao


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> sure okay. nexus will be delayed untill further notice! is that better? we where just having alittle fun while we all eagerly await the release of the next big thing. roflmao


 sure. just having some fun while we wait for the next big thing.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I know. But it was sliding down the slope that would have resulted in a lock. Just trying to keep it on the upper end of that slope.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone read where the RAZR launch is kind of a bust? Seems those that really wanted it pre-ordered. I personally wouldn't want to stand in line for a phone either (including the Galaxy Nexus). That said I will still be there when & if it hits the store in my town.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes I have bad grammar im typing on my phone. Lol second the main issue with the Nexus is the firmware is still unfinished. They are fixing bugs. They have pushed about release candidates but they still are fixing small bugs. Just follow @p3droid. He has one with latest updates. He's tweets will let you know how close we are. The more bugs they find the longer it will take and yes there's a north region? There are 7 Public Relations people. There's one controlling the nation. Two below him/her covering the north and south. Then finally 4 smaller people covering north east. North west. South east and south west.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Man I really want a date for this. I was in the Verizon store today and figured I'd ask if anyone had info on the Nexus. Obviously there was none. I was also very tempted to pick up a RAZR using my upgrade. I played with it for a few minutes. Damn nice phone. Too bad my track record with Motorola required so many battery pulls due to freezing. Really enjoyed my DX, but hated pulling that battery once a week. Haven't pulled my TBolt battery since I got it.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Guys, face it. All of our "sources" probably don't know the facts we want them to know. Perhaps they've been told things or have heard things, but the things they think they know probably are not facts.


Or that the release date changes, sometimes daily. This is common in the cell phone industry. Its easy to just say "phone will release x date" its a lot harder to coordinate inventory, logistics, promotion/advertising, training, support materials for employees, testing of a phone, etc etc.

The point is most of these dates could HAVE BEEN valid at some point, but they aren't the latest date at the moment. unfortunately my sources don't extend to the correct dept that gets emailed weekly on the release date schedule for phones. If I did, I'd have kept you informed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Or that the release date changes, sometimes daily. This is common in the cell phone industry. Its easy to just say "phone will release x date" its a lot harder to coordinate inventory, logistics, promotion/advertising, training, support materials for employees, testing of a phone, etc etc.
> 
> The point is most of these dates could HAVE BEEN valid at some point, but they aren't the latest date at the moment. unfortunately my sources don't extend to the correct dept that gets emailed weekly on the release date schedule for phones. If I did, I'd have kept you informed.


So, by definition, what they know about the release date then are not facts. Exactly my point. Perhaps it's the then-proposed date, but that's a long shot from being a fact about the date it will launch.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> My source says it will be released by December 30th, anything sooner is a just a bonus to me.


This. Like.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Anyone read where the RAZR launch is kind of a bust? Seems those that really wanted it pre-ordered. I personally wouldn't want to stand in line for a phone either (including the Galaxy Nexus). That said I will still be there when & if it hits the store in my town.


Its not a bust I can assure you. Its actually selling quite well today in its first day in retail stores


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Its not a bust I can assure you. Its actually selling quite well today in its first day in retail stores


I went to local verizon store to mess around with the Razr and they sold a handful of them while I was there. Its a nice phone but I wasnt impressed enough to buy it, waiting on the Nexus like everyone else..


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Its not a bust I can assure you. Its actually selling quite well today in its first day in retail stores


Just what I read earlier. Just rumor like everything else in the thread. I wouldn't know about my local store though very few people are on VZW here.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Verizon employee training for the Nexus release has begun.

Release still on schedule. There were over 100 activated on Verizon this week so some execs are using them.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

csimo said:


> Verizon employee training for the Nexus release has begun.
> 
> Release still on schedule. There were over 100 activated on Verizon this week so some execs are using them.


I am glad training has started, the employee I talked to today at the store when asked if they were getting the Galaxy Nexus said "we arent getting that one, just the razr and something called the prime".


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So, by definition, what they know about the release date then are not facts. Exactly my point. Perhaps it's the then-proposed date, but that's a long shot from being a fact about the date it will launch.


Yes, you can say that, in hindsight. But at that moment, its fact. Its just a fact that changes. It evolves as time goes on. But yes, if you wanna look at it that way, yes.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Yes I have bad grammar im typing on my phone. Lol second the main issue with the Nexus is the firmware is still unfinished. They are fixing bugs. They have pushed about release candidates but they still are fixing small bugs. Just follow @p3droid. He has one with latest updates. He's tweets will let you know how close we are. The more bugs they find the longer it will take and yes there's a north region? There are 7 Public Relations people. There's one controlling the nation. Two below him/her covering the north and south. Then finally 4 smaller people covering north east. North west. South east and south west.


Woah, I didn't know grammar changed whether you were typing on a phone or not. Guess you learn something new everyday.... /sarcasm

Somehow I doubt Google would call ICS finished without squashing most bugs, but then again, I don't know what their RC requirements are for builds, so you could be right.

There is no "North" region. There is a Northeast Area, which is MUCH larger than a region. You are either confused or misinformed.

And you're JOKING, right ???? 7 people, SEVEN PR people to cover a company with 80K employees, 100 million customers, and to cover more than 50 million handsets sold every year????!!!! Did you even stop to think about what you wrote ???? I mean seriously, think about those numbers for a minute....Theres more than 7 PR people in a region alone, and there are much more than 7 regions that make up areas/company.

Given the gross amount of misinformation you're attempting to spread, I'm really disinclined to believe anything you say from here on out. Its these kinds of posts that I hope that this forum avoids.

Oh, and btw, there's a total 10 network people for all of Verizon. 3 that work the morning shift, 4 the day shift (peak hours), and 3 that work the night shift. Those people are amazing....(figured if we were gonna start just posting a bunch of BS, I can throw my hat in the ring too. Its kinda fun actually =P)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> I went to local verizon store to mess around with the Razr and they sold a handful of them while I was there. Its a nice phone but I wasnt impressed enough to buy it, waiting on the Nexus like everyone else..


Neither was I. While the screen is nice (AMOLED) the resolution is pretty subpar for a top of the line phone now (qHD) It is sleek and very light though, its kinda sexy in that regard.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Just what I read earlier. Just rumor like everything else in the thread. I wouldn't know about my local store though very few people are on VZW here.


Not everything on here is rumor









But its not a flop, I can assure you. Was there massive lines all around the country, no. But that was to be expected, theres been a preorder since late October. Its sold well so far at the local Verizons in the area where I live.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> Verizon employee training for the Nexus release has begun.
> 
> Release still on schedule. There were over 100 activated on Verizon this week so some execs are using them.


I have confirmed training has started, but its not for the Nexus, its for ICS. There is nary a mention or picture or anything of the Nexus, its all about the platform.

The 2nd part, I cant confirm.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I have confirmed training has started, but its not for the Nexus, its for ICS. There is nary a mention or picture or anything of the Nexus, its all about the platform.
> 
> The 2nd part, I cant confirm.


Yes, it is ABSOLUTELY for the Galaxy Nexus. Here's evidence if you want it:

http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/galaxy-nexus-verizon-training.jpg
http://www.droid-lif...ng1-650x483.jpg


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> Yes, it is ABSOLUTELY for the Galaxy Nexus. Here's evidence if you want it:
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/galaxy-nexus-verizon-training.jpg
> http://www.droid-lif...ng1-650x483.jpg


The first one is an intro video, which doesn't display anything new or special, just the same rehash of the info that's already out there. Its more of a "get your feet wet" with the phones (for those who have been living under a rock since October) than an actual training. Notice its not even of just the Nexus, but of the 3 major devices launching. "Nexus training" to me is when you see a training that is just that, on the Nexus phone, specifically: its specs, capabilities, features, etc etc. The specific training is the kind of training that is put out for all major phone launches, and this kind of training usually signifies an imminent launch (the specific one, not the promo video one pictured)

The second, as you can see (and as I mentioned) is a training for ICS, with NO MENTION of the GNex, anywhere in that training.

So no, I wouldn't say GNex training has started quite yet, Id say they released a little promo video, and ICS training. Worries me a little actually.

Edit: When I originally posted, I was referring to the 2nd training only, as a video to me doesn't constitute a training. Its just a little video the marketing dept must have put together to hype/educate employees on the product.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The first one is an intro video, which doesn't display anything new or special, just the same rehash of the info that's already out there. Its more of a "get your feet wet" with the phones (for those who have been living under a rock since October) than an actual training. Notice its not even of just the Nexus, but of the 3 major devices launching. "Nexus training" to me is when you see a training that is just that, on the Nexus phone, specifically: its specs, capabilities, features, etc etc. The specific training is the kind of training that is put out for all major phone launches, and this kind of training usually signifies an imminent launch (the specific one, not the promo video one pictured)
> 
> The second, as you can see (and as I mentioned) is a training for ICS, with NO MENTION of the GNex, anywhere in that training.
> 
> ...


The second one says "introducing galaxy nexus"


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The first one is an intro video, which doesn't display anything new or special, just the same rehash of the info that's already out there. Its more of a "get your feet wet" with the phones (for those who have been living under a rock since October) than an actual training. Notice its not even of just the Nexus, but of the 3 major devices launching. "Nexus training" to me is when you see a training that is just that, on the Nexus phone, specifically: its specs, capabilities, features, etc etc. The specific training is the kind of training that is put out for all major phone launches, and this kind of training usually signifies an imminent launch (the specific one, not the promo video one pictured)
> 
> The second, as you can see (and as I mentioned) is a training for ICS, with NO MENTION of the GNex, anywhere in that training.
> 
> ...


No mention of the Galaxy Nexus????? You gotta read man. The second one is TITLED "Introducing Samsung Galaxy Nexus". The information is about the GALAXY NEXUS.

Read twice, talk once.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

There are 7 main people. 1000s of public relations reps. And region I mean an area of land.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

The contest to win a Galaxy Nexus on twitter from Android/Samsung is going to end on Nov 21...seems I have heard that date before.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> The contest to win a Galaxy Nexus on twitter from Android/Samsung is going to end on Nov 21...seems I have heard that date before.


I wonder if they are going to let us pre-order? If the 21 is indeed the date we should be hearing something fairly soon I would think..


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Release is soon, very likely this month considering the amount of "training" put into the OS alone, even if it's not for the phone. Less shots being taken at each other and more talk of what you plan on doing to the sales representative if he breaks the seal of YOUR Nexus box. I personally, plan on shooting them (with a rubber band). When I see them going to get my phone, I literally plan on following them and ripping the box out of their hands. I can't wait to see the expression.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, guess what we all here want. We want to be fondling the voluptuousness of the G-Nexitties. Rubbin all over that fine piece of tech!!! Apparently some people in here don't know what they're talking about,me being one of them. Lets stop trying to prove who's smarter than a 5th grader and get ready the fingerbang a G-Nex. See what I did there??


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

I went to the vzw store this morning and talked to the store manager. I asked him if he had any info on the nexus. He looked at me very strangely and said "do what, nexus?" Then he let out this diabolical, obnoxious belly-laugh and then said "here, let me show you the Droid Razr."

sent with trollish style


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey, guess what we all here want. We want to be fondling the voluptuousness of the G-Nexitties. Rubbin all over that fine piece of tech!!! Apparently some people in here don't know what they're talking about,me being one of them. Lets stop trying to prove who's smarter than a 5th grader and get ready the fingerbang a G-Nex. See what I did there??


um no? oh wait. you did an impression of the actor from goodburger trying to look like rick james? lol. what a wonderful day in the world of the "waiting for the gnex" i really dont like the weekends anymore cause it seems we rarely hear anything about releases. cept for the ones with the secret sources at big red. kinda reminds me of punch from "CHiPs". that was a joke. anyway, i have been asking around about it and i always get the same things. either 'galaxy what" or we wont know till the day it is released.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Now I know I'm a nobody in this forums but I'm just as excited as everybody else about this but a girl came in to my work that has worked for Verizon for 5 years in technical support and she told me that something big is happening on black Friday and she has been hearing that it could be the gnex but not sure normally she request that day off but that there making her work again this is just skepticism but kinda makes sense so maybe this Thursday we will be able to start pre ordering

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> The second one says "introducing galaxy nexus"


The second one is a screenshot of the first training listed (the video)....notice the "VZTube" in the right lower part of the screen????


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> No mention of the Galaxy Nexus????? You gotta read man. The second one is TITLED "Introducing Samsung Galaxy Nexus". The information is about the GALAXY NEXUS.
> 
> Read twice, talk once.


Read the comment above....use your noggin' a little buddy









I wouldn't open my mouth (or waste my time typing something) if I didn't know what I was talking about....

Assumption is the mother of all f'ups....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

papi92 said:


> There are 7 main people. 1000s of public relations reps. And region I mean an area of land.


Definitely not thousands, but quite a few I imagine....and if your friend was a PR exec, they'd know there was more than 7 main people....just sayin'


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Definitely not thousands, but quite a few I imagine....and if your friend was a PR exec, they'd know there was more than 7 main people....just sayin'


So far you've proven that you know absolutely nothing on this issue and most everything you post is wrong. So why not just stand by and let those that do know something spread truth instead of BS?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> The contest to win a Galaxy Nexus on twitter from Android/Samsung is going to end on Nov 21...seems I have heard that date before.


Care to point to this Tweet, for us lazy folk ???? (or those of us who are supposed to be working)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Release is soon, very likely this month considering the amount of "training" put into the OS alone, even if it's not for the phone. Less shots being taken at each other and more talk of what you plan on doing to the sales representative if he breaks the seal of YOUR Nexus box. I personally, plan on shooting them (with a rubber band). When I see them going to get my phone, I literally plan on following them and ripping the box out of their hands. I can't wait to see the expression.


Its actually part of the sales rep's (or Customer Service rep, depending on location) job to open the box and get the phone up and running. I'd let them know if you would like to do this yourself, that way, less rubber bands go flying =P


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Its actually part of the sales rep's (or Customer Service rep, depending on location) job to open the box and get the phone up and running. I'd let them know if you would like to do this yourself, that way, less rubber bands go flying =P


Yeah, the problem is that most of them don't listen and do it anyways. It's the whole reason I plan on ripping it out of their hands. I've made reps get me a different phone because they open my box.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey, guess what we all here want. We want to be fondling the voluptuousness of the G-Nexitties. Rubbin all over that fine piece of tech!!! Apparently some people in here don't know what they're talking about,me being one of them. Lets stop trying to prove who's smarter than a 5th grader and get ready the fingerbang a G-Nex. See what I did there??


Your uh, physical descriptions of what you're trying to do with a GNex once you get it is uh, kinda getting a bit creepy at this point (I know you're probably playing, but still creepy) but to each their own bud









And I can assure you while I wasn't all that, uh, aggressive with it, it did feel very good in my hands, and it did give me much joy to navigate around the menus with it.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, the problem is that most of them don't listen and do it anyways. It's the whole reason I plan on ripping it out of their hands. I've made reps get me a different phone because they open my box.


Ja ja, touché.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I went to the vzw store this morning and talked to the store manager. I asked him if he had any info on the nexus. He looked at me very strangely and said "do what, nexus?" Then he let out this diabolical, obnoxious belly-laugh and then said "here, let me show you the Droid Razr."
> 
> sent with trollish style


Ja ja, I'm surprised he didn't show you the iPhone.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> um no? oh wait. you did an impression of the actor from goodburger trying to look like rick james? lol. what a wonderful day in the world of the "waiting for the gnex" i really dont like the weekends anymore cause it seems we rarely hear anything about releases. cept for the ones with the secret sources at big red. kinda reminds me of punch from "CHiPs". that was a joke. anyway, i have been asking around about it and i always get the same things. either 'galaxy what" or we wont know till the day it is released.


Goodburger???? Gonna have to IMDB that bad boy.

You're gonna ask around and get a lot of that, a lot of "huh, whatcha talkin' bout (Willis)" or, someone who has read the same articles and rumors we all have, but because they're wearing a badge, they're going to say it with a bit of confidence, and you're gonna take it as something official, when in reality, 90% of the time, they're just reading what they read on the webz. They tell front line employees very little, and even managers sometimes don't know too much either, depending on the situation/phone.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey, guess what we all here want. We want to be fondling the voluptuousness of the G-Nexitties. Rubbin all over that fine piece of tech!!! Apparently some people in here don't know what they're talking about,me being one of them. Lets stop trying to prove who's smarter than a 5th grader and get ready the fingerbang a G-Nex. See what I did there??


dude, you just took the term phone sex to a WHOLE new level.seek help. roflmao


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ja ja, I'm surprised he didn't show you the iPhone.


Serious question: Am I the only one confused by the "ja ja". I can decipher that it means "ha ha" but why? Not being a jerk, just not something you see every day... I keep saying "jaw jaw" when I read it in my head.

My best guess: ja ja, in spanish the "j" makes a "h" sound like "Jose" or "Jesus".


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Serious question: Am I the only one confused by the "ja ja". I can decipher that it means "ha ha" but why? Not being a jerk, just not something you see every day... I keep saying "jaw jaw" when I read it in my head.
> 
> My best guess: ja ja, in spanish the "j" makes a "h" sound like "Jose" or "Jesus".


Pretty sure it means yes... pronounce the j like y (German).


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Serious question: Am I the only one confused by the "ja ja". I can decipher that it means "ha ha" but why? Not being a jerk, just not something you see every day... I keep saying "jaw jaw" when I read it in my head.
> 
> My best guess: ja ja, in spanish the "j" makes a "h" sound like "Jose" or "Jesus".


Spanish


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

csimo said:


> All I can tell you is what I've posted on this forum for a couple of weeks and comes from someone that should absolutely know the truth. Pre-sale of the Galaxy Nexus starts on November 10th. The devices will be in stores on November 25th. That has been the plan since Samsung gave Verizon the product availability date over a month ago.


So you got yours pre-ordered? Can you post a link? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

thewahlrus said:


> So you got yours pre-ordered? Can you post a link? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


There is no link. Samsung began taking orders for the CDMA / LTE Nexus on the 10th, but Verizon hasn't put it on their web site yet. You can find the battery, covers, and some other accessories on the Samsung site but since Samsung doesn't sell directly the order links are dead until Verizon makes them live.

The ball is in Verizon's court right now... could be any time or they could wait weeks. I had expected that Verizon would open pre-orders when Samsung did, but I guess there's something else in play. I was told that there were over 100 Nexus phones activated on Verizon this week.

Verizon has a US exclusive on the Galaxy Nexus for at least the rest of this year so you'd think they would make the most of it. I don't know the exact expiration date of the USA exclusive, but was told there will be other carriers get the Galaxy Nexus early next year.

That's all I know for now.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The second one is a screenshot of the first training listed (the video)....notice the "VZTube" in the right lower part of the screen????


Do you work for Verizon?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Serious question: Am I the only one confused by the "ja ja". I can decipher that it means "ha ha" but why? Not being a jerk, just not something you see every day... I keep saying "jaw jaw" when I read it in my head.
> 
> My best guess: ja ja, in spanish the "j" makes a "h" sound like "Jose" or "Jesus".


You hit it on the knob







in Spanish, the "ha" sound would be written as "ja" writing "ja ja" is a very common thing for Latino ppl to write (especially Mexicans) so since I chat with family that lives in Mexico often, I just started writing "ja ja" (I also just think LOL is kinda lame)

In short, "ja ja" = "ha ha" but in Spanish =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Do you work for Verizon?


If I did, would you think I would be allowed/inclined to tell you ????

(proceeds to whistle away whilst looking at the sky and walking away)


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> If I did, would you think I would be allowed/inclined to tell you ????
> 
> (proceeds to whistle away whilst looking at the sky and walking away)


Well you can't work for the government because you seem to have some idea what's going on. But I don't know anything. Never did never will.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You hit it on the knob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, now I just need to learn to read it right instead of say "jaw jaw".


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Well you can't work for the government because you seem to have some idea what's going on. But I don't know anything. Never did never will.


Lmfao. That was pretty good. And no, I don't work for Uncle Sam.

I don't ever report something I can't back up. Or at least, that I wouldn't be willing to back up to the right people. The right ppl know what I do for a living, so i'm not worried =)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Cool, now I just need to learn to read it right instead of say "jaw jaw".


Ja ja, just pretend it's "ha" it's pronounced the same in Spanish, just spelled different


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> Here you go. Still think it's false?


Yup....see what happens when you rely on Photochopped "leaks" ????


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yup....see what happens when you rely on Photochopped "leaks" ????


Mexiken!!!! Beatin trolls to sleep with knowledge!!! Gimme some of the knowledge?? 

Forum Troll....


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/free-press-verizon-may-have-violated-spectrum-rules-in-google-negotiation-20111207


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/free-press-verizon-may-have-violated-spectrum-rules-in-google-negotiation-20111207


Interesting read. Thanks for the post.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

good read.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!

BTW, I just noticed the name of the OP for this thread and I'll just say "F**k VZW's Couch!"


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> BTW, I just noticed the name of the OP for this thread and I'll just say "F**k VZW's Couch!"


:-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------

